
Gut microbes shape our antibodies before we are infected by pathogens - bookofjoe
https://medicalxpress.com/news/2020-08-gut-microbes-antibodies-infected-pathogens.html
======
bookofjoe
>Mucosal or systemic microbiota exposures shape the B cell repertoire

[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41586-020-2564-6](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41586-020-2564-6)

